# công ty inox văn khải minh- chuyên dây lưới inox, gia công inox...



## inoxvankhaiminh (27/7/19)

Công ty chuyên cung cấp lưới inox các loại: lưới đan, lưới hàn, lưới lọc, lưới muỗi,….
Nhận gia công inox theo yêu cầu khách hàng.
CÔNG TY TNHH INOX VĂN KHẢI MINH
Địa chỉ: 44/3 Khu Phố Tân Phú 2, Phường Tân Bình, Thị Xã Dĩ An, Tỉnh Bình Dương
Hotline kinh doanh: 0963 237 005 //  0934 068 148
Email: inoxvankhaiminh@gmail.com
Website: inoxvankhaiminh.com
_Cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã tin tưởng sử dụng sản phẩm và dịch vụ của công ty chúng tôi!_
inox, inox day, inox day 304, inox 201, inox day 316, gia cong inox, cuon inox, cuộn inox 304, 
inox tam, inox tam 304, inox tam 201, inox tam 316, inox tấm, inox tam bình dương, inox tam dĩ an,
inox dây dĩ an, inox dây bình dương, gia cong inox, gia cong uon vong theo yeu cau, gia cong quai xach theo yeu cau, Gia cong cum omega, gia cong ong cho inox, gia cong tru gan camera inox, gia cong chan nep inox theo yeu cau, gia cong duc lo inox, luoi inox, luoi inox 304, luoi gia công inox, luoi đan inox, luoi inox tai di an, luoi inox tai binh duong, luoi inox gia tot, luoi inox uy tin, luoi inox chat luong, luoi inox có sẵn, luoi inox hàn.


----------

